
Ask HN: Has Anyone Switched from SWE to Management Consulting? - senatorobama
I&#x27;m curious to hear you experience. Did you need an MBA?<p>I&#x27;m considering this move, mainly for the money and potential career opportunities. The lifetime earning capability of post-MBA graduates at a Big 3 consulting firm (McKinsey, Bain and BCG) far exceeds a software engineer, especially if you make partner. Further, exit opportunities to C-suite of F500 companies (your clients) are quite common.
======
SmellTheGlove
I've been in management consulting, albeit with a firm that would probably be
#4 or 5 on that list. It was early career so I don't want to overstate my
expertise here - take this for what it's worth:

Consider your work-life balance. I know these places always show up on "best
places to work" lists, but for the life of me, I have no idea how. Maybe it's
because I'm the wrong personality fit, but if you are not a workaholic, it's
tough going in consulting. The money may be better in the long run, but it's
high burnout for a reason. And even if you do make that exit to the C-suite,
those guys work hard too.

Not a definitive answer, just something to consider.

